# MAD minerals swatches



## Maktgalena (Apr 21, 2008)

Bought a lot of sample jars fron MAD Minerals 
These swatches are not all, but the ones I've had time to photograph so far! 

My skin don't match the MAC foundations available in Stockholm, they're either too pink or too yellow and we don't have a Pro stand so I wouldn't know what the neutral ones look like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Anyway, I've used MAKE UP STORE foundation "milk" as a base, and applied all shadows on that, then with urban decay primer potion and also I painted a line with MAD minerals liner sealant (painted directly to skin and pressed pigment into it with a dry brush)

_(If this swatch thread should be in another forum, please let me know!)_


Cancun sand, Creamy butter, Lemon drop, Taxi




The upper spots is with MAD minerals eyeliner sealant as a base, the left line is pigment on foundation and the right line pigment on foundation + UDPP.
Image with flash.




Whisper green, whisper blue, whisper opal, whisper red




Foundation only as a base. Foundation was quite enough to make them stick! 
Upper image with flash, lower is daylight only.




Furious, Spritz, Twisted, Drama queen




To the left is pigment on foundation, in the middle pigment on foundation and UDPP, to the right is pigment on foundation and MAD minerals eyeliner sealant.
Upper image with flash, lower image daylight.




Islander, Pizzazz, Spoiled, Plum dream




To the left is pigment on foundation, in the middle pigment on foundation and UDPP, to the right is pigment on foundation and MAD minerals eyeliner sealant.
Upper image is daylight and lower with flash.




Fire opal, Sienna, Wreckless, Black cherry




To the left is pigment on foundation, in the middle pigment on foundation and UDPP, to the right is pigment on foundation and MAD minerals eyeliner sealant.
Upper images is with flash and bottom one daylight.




Black, Sultry blue, Sultry green, Quiet storm




To the left is pigment on foundation, in the middle pigment on foundation and UDPP, to the right is pigment on foundation and MAD minerals eyeliner sealant.
Upper image with flash, lower image daylight.




Spruce, Aquadelic, Peridot stone, Day dreamer




To the left is pigment on foundation, in the middle pigment on foundation and UDPP, to the right is pigment on foundation and MAD minerals eyeliner sealant.
All images are with flash. The upper image has five swatches and the fifth one, is MAC pigment Teal applied the same way as the others.


----------



## Maktgalena (Apr 25, 2008)

Update, hooray!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I've swatched some more of my MAD mineral samples. Some of them are really hard to catch and are more vivid in real life. I'll say later on wich ones.
Anyhow, my skintone is about the same colour as UDPP. The swatches are from left: on MAKE UP STORE "milk" foundation (it's a bit too dark for me), foundation + UDPP, foundation + MAD minerals eyeliner sealant.



















I thought Ponder was gonna be like three shades lighter because it's so light on MAD minerals webpage. Well it's really dark. Not dark enough to use as a crease definer but too dark to be a blush for me.







Delirious and Baby face are mch alike, some golour and LOTS of glitter. The glitter sticks quite well on this one, Baby face is harder. Also Baby face is more orange/brown, Delirious more orange/pink.







A lovely shade of purple, a bit darker and not as "clean" as Pizzazz.














Big apple is much more vivid in real life. very similiar to Rave but more pink tones. next to eachother Rave look orangey (but next to Trust fund Rave looks totally pink).







Also VERY hard to catch. Rave is much much much more vivid in real live!







The natural light image almost shows the brightness of trust fund! The two above are just as lively in real life.














This looks inisible on foundation in the natural light image, but it gives a hint of colour and when light strikes it you relly see the shine and sparkle it has.






As you may have noticed, UDPP doesn't make the glitters stick. If you're gonna use a glittery shade I'd have another primer as base. MAD minerals eyeliner sealant makes the glitters stick as well as the pigment, but it's not as good as the UDPP (won't last as long).


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 25, 2008)

I love MAD minerals Here are a few of my most recent purchase 
http://img.makeupalley.com/3/1/7/9/949832.JPG

Evocative , candlelight, Delirious ,Shell and spirit


----------



## toxik (Apr 26, 2008)

I have 4 gel liners from MM!


----------



## SQUALID (Jul 22, 2008)

My latest MAD-order just arrived, so I made a swatch! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All colors dry on UDPP






*Ivory White* (Plain white. The camera turned it into something.. else.)
*Taxi
Temptress
Trust Fund
Tropical
Sour Apple
Chance
Cat's Eye
Big Money*





*Peridot Stone
Speed
Electric Blue
Day Dreamer
Eminence* (Same color as Drama Queen, but this is matte)
*Drama Queen
Alyssa*





*Illegal
Big Apple
Hot Stuff
Pizzazz
Kunzite
Heavy Metal*


----------



## tamia1978 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

 here are my swatches...
Sorry for the german comments.
I applied the colors dry and wet.


----------



## Brelki (Mar 26, 2009)

Here are some MAD minerals indelible cream e/s.  In fact, three of them are dupes of the MAC paint pots.  Here are pics:

MAC Bare Study vs. MAD Nude Frost





MAC Rubenesque vs. MAD Apricot Frost





MAC Painterly vs. MAD Bare Necessity


----------



## nera_pooh (Oct 5, 2009)

first row- topaz sun, baby face, delirious
second row - shell, evocative






first row: camisole, san dune
second row: timelles, sultry green, emotions, desert moon, envy
third row: twisted, wild mango, linen, choc.mint, super nova


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Aug 20, 2012)

Maktgalena said:


> All images are with flash. The upper image has five swatches and the fifth one, is MAC pigment Teal applied the same way as the others.


	Thank you for your swatches, *Maktgalena*. I recently came across MAD Minerals while looking for a liquid transformer for powder products. After all this time, do you still like the MM Mineral Eye Shadow/Liner Sealant?  I'm hoping to use it to make eyeliners.


----------



## HppyLittleNinja (Aug 20, 2012)

Brelki said:


>


	Brelki, do the MAD minerals indelible cream eyeshadows work similarly to MAC paint pots too?
  	For example, do they crease on you? is it easy to blend powder shadows on top of them?


----------

